# For those with prepping concerns...



## 23381 (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi, I just wanted to put those at ease who need to prep for a colonoscopy. When I was doing the prep ( 4 laxative pills and 527 mg of Miralax), I became quite concerned that I would not be totally cleaned out. Every moment I wasn't on the toilet, I was researching my problem on-line. I must admit, I did not follow the directions perfectly because trying to drink all that stuff was hard for me. I did drink almost all of it but it took me all day. I read how you are supposed to be "running clear" or you could be turned away and have to reschedule. Even the morning of my test, I was not running clear and this disturbed me. When I arrived at the hospital, I told the nurse and she said that was fine. They can perform the procedure if it's brown, yellow...whatever as long as there are no solids. What a relief although I was planning on taking Farty Pants' advice about asking for an enema. So, all in all it went well...no polyps this time. I did embarass myself because my husband told me that after the scope, I was talking to the doctor ( I have no memory of this) and I ended the conversation with, "I love Demerol"....pretty funny...I bet they hear it all!


----------

